# Bad weather... (what next?)



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok so 99.9% of the UK has been hit with roads full of snow, Grit and Salt, in turn my car has taken abit of a hammering..and can only be described as being covered in a "thick oily crap" so as most people will be going out and washing there cars to make them "look" clean, should this really be the first thing to do???

Well after having a prod about. I've found the state of affairs under the car awfull&#8230;:-
Wishbones covered, purple powerflex bushes covered in grit and sludge, AP coilovers used to be gold with blue springs now caped in grit and salt (which is a particular problem which may lead to seezing), neuspeed antiroll bars used to be Red, and don't even talk to me about my powercoated brakes.

So in my opinion perhaps the arches and underbelly need to be cleaned first&#8230;which brings me to a few questions for you hardcore detailers.. as obviously being under the car with a pressure washer and getting covered and forcing water places a splash would never reach doesn't seem too appealing to me&#8230;especially with wiring around&#8230;

So my initial thought was to strip the plastic panels and clean the seperatly with some shampoo, but for the underneath I was thinking using something abit stronger








, with a set of brushes (1 nylon, 1 steel, 1 brass) nylon for the painted or sealed areas, brass and steel on the cast metal like the haldex&#8230; then a soapy rub down and a rinse.. Any opinions on this method???

Next I was thinking about lubing up bushes.. (mines aren't rubber and are infact polyurethane) so what to use??? WD40???

After all this scrubbing is there anywhere on thee TT that should be resealed&#8230; I know it says in the handbook that it should be resealed every 12months by the dealer&#8230;. (YEAH RIGHT) if anyones done this what have then used? Hammerite (the normal stuff not the paint) which is abit like waxol, it repels watter&#8230;
Any opinions on this method???

Luckily I think I've found a pit I can use at one of works sites, it's a old garage that hasn't been used for about 10years, but I'm in the process of having a key cut and going to clear the place out so I can get in to do the job&#8230;

Obviously after all this it's then in need of a clean, clay, wax&#8230;. But that's the easy part..

Then the interior needs a spruce as it's not been done for ages&#8230;

So c'mon whats your methods??? Anyone bother doing the arches and underside???

Advice please folks


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

i got to the underneath of my car the other day, i jacked the car up so all four wheels were off the ground, this meant that i could get in the arches and underneath the car.
next i sprayed the underneath, arches and inside the wheels with billberry cleaner,i used a pump action spray and let it soak for a few mins before using a sponge in the areas i could reach, and a soft car wash brush in the areas which were harder to reach, then used a hose to wash off.
I will save taking the wheels off and giving it a proper going over once the winter is over.

I would be very carefull using that machine cleaner as i have had bad experiences with it in the past, the cleaner seems to react with the plastics and you will end up with white splodges where it has stained the trim.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I get pretty anal about the cleanliness of mine about twice a year I jack it up and take all the wheels off and hit the suspension and wheel arches with a degreaser and scrub with a toothbrush. I take the skid plate off and all the other plastic panels off the underside and wash them as well. I have a spray bottle and spray the whole underside and then let it sit for 15min then hit it with a steam pressure washer. I do get a little carried away but I always with the cleanest car trophy at shows :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ecko2702 said:


> I get pretty anal about the cleanliness of mine about twice a year I jack it up and take all the wheels off and hit the suspension and wheel arches with a degreaser and scrub with a toothbrush. I take the skid plate off and all the other plastic panels off the underside and wash them as well. I have a spray bottle and spray the whole underside and then let it sit for 15min then hit it with a steam pressure washer. I do get a little carried away but I always with the cleanest car trophy at shows :lol: :lol:


A man after my own heart


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A man after my own heart


You caught me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

remember this tony..... i wonder how she is now :? :? :?

greets all  thought i would start my own post as i have jumped on another post and did not want to hijack it   viewtopic.php?f=2&t=119816

greetings all  been in the background lurking lol, only got the TT 3 weeks ago, and been reading anything to do with the mk1 TT  
i am a detailing nut from over @ http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php and the car is in a show and shine comp tomorrow (my 1st ever comp) will be putting up a full post on the work gone into the car... a bit of a taster

Well got the new TT home and was itching to make a start



















this was looking a bit sorry for it's self



















p21 metal polish and fine wire wool later










Bling Bling










next wheel off, hate this bit, messy and bloody hard work










not good










full arsenal of wheel brushes and Meguiars Wheel Brightener gave me this










2 coats of Chemical Guys jet SEAL 109 (love this stuff on wheels ) Did not bother with the Meguiars High Gloss Tyre Protection Gel as the wheels will be coming off again soon when i get the spacers










Next was this mess










tar- mud- salt ....all making a mess

good wash down with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner left for five mins and then a bucket with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner and hot water and using a Black Wheel ShMitt gave me this










clean but not got rid of the tar spots... the weapon of choice.... a favourite tar remover of mine, spray on leave for 5mins and rub with an old cloth










gave me this




























all plastic dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant wheel back on and that little lot took over 4hrs, only another 3 wheels to go
things have moved on a bit since i did this post over @ detailingworld... 3weeks = spacers-19' rs4s..on order -new alpine head unit- painted calipers....wak box and the car bodywork is looking stunning 
hope i am ok to post this, will put my full post in your TT Show & Shine section 
UPDATE
just got these of my camera from tonights final shakedown before the show tomorrow...love this 1st pic














































i have got all this to do on the roadster yet and on the QS [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Bigsy that's impressive, much kudos! You can make a start on that shandy now!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good work - a man after my own heart


----------

